# Verlorende Filme (Nie auf DVD erschienene auch nie BR oder Out of Print)(Sammelthread)



## Niza (1. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Hier sind Filme die nie auf DVD erschienen sind (auch nicht auf BR) :
Oder out of Print sind
Out of print

*1986 - Disney Fluppy Dogs (Sprechende Hunde)
**1987 - **Wings of Honneamise (out of Print)
1990 - Der Nußknackerprinz *
* 1993 - Yankee Zulu
1994 - The Pagemaster - Richies fantastische Reise **1987 - **Wings of Honneamise*


Diese filme werdet ihr nicht finden außer vielleicht auf VHS wo sie als Sammlerstücke gehandelt werden.

Die mit out of Print sind sehr selten und werden als Sammlerware gehandelt zu Preisen die jenseits von gut und Böse sind.

*Die Liste ist gerne Erweiterungsfähig und ich aktualisiere die Liste gerne.*
*
Das erspart vielen das suchen danach.*
*
Korrekturen sind auch erwünscht.*

mfg:

Niza


----------



## troppa (1. März 2011)

*AW: Verlorende Filme (Nie auf DVD erschienene auch nie BR)(Sammelthread)*

Finde ich eine Schande, dass es Yankee Zulu nicht auf DVD geschaft hat.

Ein Film der mir am Herzen liegt ist: *Wings of Honneamise - 1987* (der Erstling von Gainax), der zwar laut Wiki auf in D 2002 auf DVD erschienen ist, aber nirgens zu bekommen war/ist. Out of Print nennt man das wohl.


----------



## Niza (1. März 2011)

*AW: Verlorende Filme (Nie auf DVD erschienene auch nie BR)(Sammelthread)*

Dann ist das ja wieder so einer.
Weil es ein Paar Filme gibt die es am Anfang kurz gab und dann irgendwann nicht mehr verkauft wurden.

Den füge ich jetzt mal hinzu, danke für den Beitrag.


----------



## Legacyy (7. März 2011)

hier noch mal ein paar 

1.300 (2006) (2Disc Collectors Edition/2Disc Special Edition)
2.Aladin (1986) (Bud Spencer)
3.Alarmstufe Rot (1992) (FSK 16/18)
4.American Outlaws (2001)
5.Assault – Anschlag bei Nacht (1976) (2DVDs)
6.Band of Brothers (2001) (FSK18/16 Tin – Box)
7.Batman (1989) (Special Edition)
8.Batmans Rückkehr (1992) (Special Edition)
9.Batman Forever (1995) (Special Edition)
10.Batman und Robin (1997) (Special Edition)
11.Batman Begins (2005) (2DVDs Steelbook)
12.John Wayne Collection (Warner Tin-Box)
13.Steve McQuenn Collection (Warner Tin-Box)
14.Cop Land (Special Edition)
15.Laurel & Hardy Box 1 (Kinowelt)
16.Laurel & Hardy Box 2 (Kinowelt)
17.Das Ding au seiner anderen Welt (1982) (Universal Steelbook)
18.E.T. der Außerirdische (1982) (3DVDs Collectors Edition)
19.El Cid (1961)
20.Ewoks (1984/1985) (Fox)
21.Falling Down (1993) (Warner)
22.Firefox (1982) (Warner)
23.The Monster Legacy Collection (Universal)
24.Die Dollar Holzbox (Paramount)
25.Gesprengte Ketten (1962) (G.E./S.E./Cinema Premiunm)
26.Halloween (1978) (Limited/Perfect Collection Marketing)
27.Halloween 3 (1982) (Astro/uncut)
28.Halloween 6 (1995) (FSK16/18)
29.Halloween – A Cut above the Rest (2003)
30.Herr der Ringe 1-3 (S.E.E. Digipack 4DVDs)
31.Hügel der blutigen Stiefel (1969) (Deluxe S.E.)
32.Ein Käfig voller Helden (1.Staffel Munitionskiste)
33.Der König der Löwen (1994)
34.Lasst uns töten Companeros (1970) (Deluxe S.E.)
35.Loaded Weapon (Warner / Laser Paradise)
36.Matrix Collection (Acryl-Box)
37.Der Name der Rose (1986)
38.Napoleon (2002) (Universal)
39.Pans Labyrinth (2006) (3DVDs Limited Edition)
40.Patton (1970) (Cinema Premium)
41.Der Tag an dem die Erde stillstand (Cinema Premium)
42.Saw (2004) (Collectors Edition)
43.Scarface (1983) (Steelbook)
44.Star Wars Clone Wars (2003) (Vol.1/Vol. 2)
45.Superman (U.E. Tin – Box Warner)
46.Timecop (1994)
47.Tombstone (1993)
48.Der weiße Hai (1975) (Collectors Edition / alte Synchro)


----------



## Niza (31. März 2011)

Danke für den beitrag

Aber das meiste sind Filme die leicht zu bekommen sind z.B. ebay

Bei diesen Thema werden Filme aufgeführt die es z.B. auf VHS gab aber nie auf DVD
oder die nur kurz veröffentlicht wurden und die jetzt nicht mehr zu bekommen sind z.B. ebay

Ich füge mal diesen hinzu 

1990 - Der Nußknackerprinz


----------

